# Underfloor black sealant



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me what the black sealant stuff is on the underside of our van and how/where we could get some.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

it could be waxoil buy from most car accessory shop


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

dragabed said:


> it could be waxoil buy from most car accessory shop


Yes, but does anybody actually know what it is? It doesn't fell like waxoil. I'd like to know as well.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

No takers..............surely someone knows what this stuff is !!!!!


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*sealant underbody type*

is it just plain & simple car underseal,,,, to stop water ingress and rust ?


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Try SwiftTalk*

Hi,
When Swift repaired our rotten floor the new underply was coated in "black stuff" by the factory - the only comment at the time was that it would affect the readings on a damp meter due to the properties of the stuff

I would go on SwiftTalk and ask Swift what it is they use

Regards Ray


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a thought:-
If the underfloor panels are sealed with a *waterproof* treatment they don't allow the panels to breath.
Witness Swifts floors that were covered with polythene sheet.
I assume you are looking for a breathable treatment.....but sorry, I don't know what it is!
All the caravans/MHs I have owned were treated with a simple wood preservative :wink:


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi EJB,
Think it must be a breathable preservative but would like to use the right stuff...........
Any more thoughts guys???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Contact previous owners the last one will be on the log book or even swift

Dave p


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Tried swift and as of yet even they have not responded.
Cant contact previous owner as Van is in Jersey (new document)
But even if I did,why would they know what the manufacturers covered the underside with?
I dont and I am sure you dont so why should they?
Martin


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's worth trying your local Swift dealer???? :wink:


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

No dealers in Jersey...will try ringing the mainland methinks.
But if the guys on swiftalk are not helping I think I am on to a loser
Thanks for your help 
Martin


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Just had ours done last Friday and all the containers said Waxoyl but could not see them changing to something else, seems the only differance is some parts are clear coated whilst others the thick black stuff.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

When I had my floor replaced by Chelston they used a breathable concrete paint on the underside of the floor after treating with a preservative. Apparently the manufacturers would not even advise them what they should use.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

gorsecover said:


> Tried swift and as of yet even they have not responded.
> Cant contact previous owner as Van is in Jersey (new document)
> But even if I did,why would they know what the manufacturers covered the underside with?
> I dont and I am sure you dont so why should they?
> Martin


I know of several products that may have been used but the vehicles last owner may have had it undersealed.
Dave p


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Dave,
Vehicle underside has not been re sealed and I only want to cover a small area that looks like an imperfection from new and is starting to show signs of distress.
Many thanks
Martin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Pop into halfords and get a can of Waxoyl or wax underseal in an aerosol. That is the usual remedy. A few years ago dealers were undersealing the chassis themselves, nothing to do with manufacturer.
Mine has never been underseald and is 7 years old. When on the ramp for MOT I give the underside a good wipe down.

Dave p


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Dave..................will do.
Much appreciated.
Martin


----------

